# Coir Monotub



## sonar (Feb 16, 2012)

I spawned this tub 12 days ago with 5 quarts popcorn spawn. Decided to check the progress since I haven't opened it up until this point and was surprised to see it was pinning already. So, I took the tape off the holes and filled with loose polyfil to put it in fruiting properly.

The substrate is 1 brick of coco coir from the pet store with 1 quart of verm. The pet store stuff is only like $3 a brick and I think pet stores are a lot more common that hydro stores in most areas so no need to order online if there isn't a hydro store near you. I also hear that the stuff intented for plants is intentionally laced with trichoderma, a nasty mold that is the nemesis to the mushroom cultivator. I imagine it helps roots uptake nutrients or works to help break soil down, I don't know, but you don't want it anywhere near you spawn that's for sure. I pasturized the coir and verm together by putting them both into a 5 gallon bucket and dumping 4 quarts of boiling water in and putting the lid on. Wrapped a blanket around it then to try to keep as much of the heat in as long as possible. Once the whole thing was cool (about 6-8 hours) I mixed it up to break up any chunks and spawned with my 5 quarts of Ecuador popcorn spawn.

The tek I used (more or less) can be found here:
How I do Coir

Only changes I made were only using 1 quart of verm instead of 2, and I also break the coir up by peeling off the layers with a screwdriver. If you've ever worked with coir you know what I mean. It is pressed into layers that you can peel away if you are careful. I feel that allows for more even heat and water absorption. 

That's pretty much it. I don't think it gets much simpler than that. I'll continue to post updates when things get more interesting.


----------



## canndo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sonar, as for your not wanting to get near trich - it isn't possible, it is one of the most numberous and pervasive molds out of doors (indoors I believe it is penicilium. I have done numbers of tests to see what sort of contams are around using petri dishes open for 1 minute 5 minutes and 20 minutes. I have done swabs from my body and clothing, from dirt outside, from kitchen sponges (very very nasty) and other places. I was going to get to that in my agar thread but it seems as though there is little interest).

Trich can easily be killed by pastureization but the main point always is to keep conditions from getting to the point where the trich takes hold. Moving air, high PH and low humidity are keys. But you know all this, it is just for the others who lurk around here.


----------



## sonar (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah I meant that more figuratively that literally. I should have been more clear. Like you said, the spores are floating around in the air they are impossible to avoid. To me it's always seemed like a race against time. Hope the mycelium is able to take a foothold in the substrate before the contams do.

I'd like to hear more on agar. Mainly when it comes to cloning and the finer points of strain isolation.


----------



## canndo (Feb 17, 2012)

Sonar, it is cold here and as you may know I hate paying to heat the house or even a room for just a few dishes, so they are growing rather slowly.


----------



## Beta420 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sonar approx how many quarts do you get from a coir brick when hydrated to field capacity?

Trying to calculate recipe proportions using damion5050s tek for a few extra BRF cakes currently in 1/2 pints. Thx


----------



## sonar (Feb 19, 2012)

Beta420 said:


> Sonar approx how many quarts do you get from a coir brick when hydrated to field capacity?
> 
> Trying to calculate recipe proportions using damion5050s tek for a few extra BRF cakes currently in 1/2 pints. Thx


One brick of coir makes around 8 quarts of expanded substrate.


----------



## sonar (Mar 23, 2012)

I know I lost a few posts but I believe I was at 64g with this tub. Plus another 20g plus whatever is in this flush. This is the point in the tub where it starts throwing off some massive fruits. I have 5 more jars of spawn ready to go so I will probably just toss it after this flush.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2012)

What will be your mixture for your next tub? Will there be any additions or alterations to your tek?


----------



## glShemp (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking good. You know the itty bitty ones that never get very big are the most potent. I would save those for 4th of July.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2012)

glShemp said:


> Looking good. You know the itty bitty ones that never get very big are the most potent. I would save those for 4th of July.


That's what I tell the ladies. Except the whole saving it for the 4th of July part.


----------



## sonar (Mar 23, 2012)

I have some casting and some straw I was thinking about experimenting with, but I think all I am going to do is case. I like to only make one major change at a time to keep some sort of experimental control.

I have 2 jars of pan cambo spawn I plan on using maybe this weekend if I have time. If that works out I think that will be my personal summer stash. 
Right now I have so many cubes, I'm going to have to start giving them away or trading soon. I've actually been considering hanging up the guerrilla gear after this year and just running boomers. It's much easier to trade them for my modest smoking needs rather than put all the time and effort into growing. If I didn't enjoy it so much I probably would.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn. I know that this isn't the area for it, but I love to grow the green. But the shroom thing is becoming more and more interesting to me. As far as growing is concerned. Lets see how your next one goes.


----------



## sonar (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, this is turning out to be a better flush than I thought. Those bigguns from a few days ago are picked and drying, so this is what we are left with. Looking for maybe 4 oz total from this flush, but probably going to be more like 3. 

Check out the upside down mushrooms.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2012)

They look great man. So this is from corn, coco, verm, water, and of course spores. Nice one.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2012)

canndo said:


> Sonar, it is cold here and as you may know I hate paying to heat the house or even a room for just a few dishes, so they are growing rather slowly.



Keep your shit in a cooler box, the insulation keeps the heat generated by the organic chemistry inside, somewhat negating the influence of lower temps outside.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 26, 2012)

ANC said:


> Keep your shit in a cooler box, the insulation keeps the heat generated by the organic chemistry inside, somewhat negating the influence of lower temps outside.


I didn't even think of that one.


----------



## canndo (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the upside down ones. This wasn't cased was it?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 27, 2012)

i didnt even know they would grow upside down. i was getting mind fucked for a second haha


----------



## sonar (Mar 28, 2012)

No casing. Going to try it on the next tub though.

I have a little bit more yet that isn't dry, but right now I'm already up over 100g on this flush. I'll try to get some pics and some accurate number up in the morning for anyone still following along.

I'm still not sure what the deal is with these coir tubs. I spawned this tub 2/4 and put it into fruit 2/15. Got an ounce or two off the first flush then just trickled another ounce or two for the next month. Now, over a month since spawning, I get a nice flush. Every coir tub I've done so far has been the same way. I have a few theories, but I don't get it.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 28, 2012)

That is some weird stuff my friend. I would like to hear your theories on it.


----------



## canndo (Mar 29, 2012)

sonar said:


> No casing. Going to try it on the next tub though.
> 
> I have a little bit more yet that isn't dry, but right now I'm already up over 100g on this flush. I'll try to get some pics and some accurate number up in the morning for anyone still following along.
> 
> I'm still not sure what the deal is with these coir tubs. I spawned this tub 2/4 and put it into fruit 2/15. Got an ounce or two off the first flush then just trickled another ounce or two for the next month. Now, over a month since spawning, I get a nice flush. Every coir tub I've done so far has been the same way. I have a few theories, but I don't get it.




That probably won't happen with a mono-culture.


----------



## sonar (Mar 29, 2012)

OK, so my final weight for this flush is 117g. Think I probably have enough to retire for awhile, but I enjoy it as a hobby, so probably do another tub or two. I have 5 more quarts of spawn ready to go. Still debating whether I want to let his one sit a little longer or not. This might be the year ppl get ounces as christmas gifts.

In other news, I spawned a few trays of pan cambo "goliath" the other day. I am a little concerned with it though. The spawn had a different odor to it than what I'm used to with cubensis spawn. Wasn't really sour or funky or anything like that, just was different. No weird colors or wet spots though so hopefully I'm alright and pan mycelium just produces a slightly different aroma.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 29, 2012)

What? 5 quarts of spawn, and trays of goliath? Dude talk about hobbies gone wild. Wtf? That's all besides the qp you currently have sitting around. That is one nice mound of boomers man. Soon I too will have nice mounds. Hopefully. I really enjoy eating the shrooms man. I remember that last time I had them. My friend who was the direct distributer was hooked on them. He was just eating them straight from the bag. He got a pound and was just chomping on them like crazy. With good reason. They were awesome. Alot of people don't know about them bc they never had the opportunity to try them. Lucy in the sky with diamonds. That's what it reminds me of. I love shrooms. The next step if you're a mary jane enthusiast.


----------



## sonar (Mar 29, 2012)

I should have been more clear I have 5 quarts of ecuador spawn ready for another tub like this one. The pan cambodginiensis trays were spawned a few days ago in aluminum loaf pans using about 1 1/2 quarts of spawn. I'm going to take a peek tomorrow and see how they are looking. The mycelium seems like it grows MUCH faster than cube mycelium. They are in hpoo. From my understanding pans, unlike cubes, need manure. Once they are colonized I'm going to case with some Jiffy seed starting mix which is about 50/50 verm/peat. It sucks for starting seeds so I migh as well use it for something. If there is enough left, I'm going to case my next cube tub with it also.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 30, 2012)

You got alot of shit going on. Your bakeries gonna be puttin' out alot of cakes. Horse cakes that is. Let's see how things go.


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2012)

sonar said:


> I should have been more clear I have 5 quarts of ecuador spawn ready for another tub like this one. The pan cambodginiensis trays were spawned a few days ago in aluminum loaf pans using about 1 1/2 quarts of spawn. I'm going to take a peek tomorrow and see how they are looking. The mycelium seems like it grows MUCH faster than cube mycelium. They are in hpoo. From my understanding pans, unlike cubes, need manure. Once they are colonized I'm going to case with some Jiffy seed starting mix which is about 50/50 verm/peat. It sucks for starting seeds so I migh as well use it for something. If there is enough left, I'm going to case my next cube tub with it also.


You are going to balance the PH with that stuff, right?


----------



## sonar (Mar 30, 2012)

canndo said:


> You are going to balance the PH with that stuff, right?


Yeah I have some dolomite lime but it's pelletized I was probably going to grind it up as best I can. I don't think it will take much, will it?


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 30, 2012)

> *I'm still not sure what the deal is with these coir tubs. I spawned this tub 2/4 and put it into fruit 2/15. Got an ounce or two off the first flush then just trickled another ounce or two for the next month. Now, over a month since spawning, I get a nice flush.*


have you been bathing it in between flushes? have you been fully pulling ALL of the pins so this is can actualy do another flush and not carry on with the flush it was on?

If you dont clean and bath the myc after every flush then it will continue to grow the first flush (lets call it flush 1.5) that was teh trickle of mush growth you got for a month before the second flush.

P.S: Monotubs generaly do better on their second true flush, but the 3'rd one will be weak sauce.


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2012)

sonar said:


> Yeah I have some dolomite lime but it's pelletized I was probably going to grind it up as best I can. I don't think it will take much, will it?



What is it with all this pelletized shit? Everyone has to do something invovative with their product - gypsum is pelletized, sulfur is, calcuim is. Your problem is dolomite has a high percentage of magnesim in it and mushrooms don't like mag. Your best bet is gypsum, or maybe pure calcuim carbonate. You will need a bit as spagnum peat is pretty acidic. Everything will grow in it but you will even further acidize your casing as things grow and you will be inviting premature trich infection. Look for a ph of 6.8 to 7.2.


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> have you been bathing it in between flushes? have you been fully pulling ALL of the pins so this is can actualy do another flush and not carry on with the flush it was on?
> 
> If you dont clean and bath the myc after every flush then it will continue to grow the first flush (lets call it flush 1.5) that was teh trickle of mush growth you got for a month before the second flush.
> 
> P.S: Monotubs generaly do better on their second true flush, but the 3'rd one will be weak sauce.



I think you are talking about puck or plug type grows, a standard flat grow in casing will flush in an orderly fashion (perhaps after the first). There is no way to bathe and the smaller aborts are not a problem, better to leave them then risk infection by worrying the casing. If you use a mono-culture then your flushes will almost always come out well, even into your 5th.


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 30, 2012)

canndo said:


> I think you are talking about puck or plug type grows, a standard flat grow in casing will flush in an orderly fashion (perhaps after the first). There is no way to bathe and the smaller aborts are not a problem, better to leave them then risk infection by worrying the casing. If you use a mono-culture then your flushes will almost always come out well, even into your 5th.


Nope, im talking about Monotubs. heres prighty well the best mono link around... at the bottom of the post he covers fruiting, in-between flush maintainence and other tips to get good flushes. works for me 

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/7780127/an/0/page/0


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Nope, im talking about Monotubs. heres prighty well the best mono link around... at the bottom of the post he covers fruiting, in-between flush maintainence and other tips to get good flushes. works for me
> 
> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/7780127/an/0/page/0


Whatever works !


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 30, 2012)

Lets see where things go from here.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 4, 2012)

Sonar will return soon. Have a coke and a smile and shut the f*ck up.


----------



## ValleGrown (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you his PR lady?


----------



## ValleGrown (Apr 4, 2012)

Cuz if you are I need some public relations done my self  
jk man


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 4, 2012)

What can I say? Everyone loves the assets.


----------



## sonar (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I think this tub has about had it. Think I'm going to keep it around and if it doesn't start pinning again by Sunday I'm going to chuck in and start a new one.

I cased my pan cambo trays on monday. Few more days until the casing is colonized and they will go into fruiting. I can't believe how fast pan cambo mycelium is. Me and two of my friends are going camping next month and I promised them cambos so this HAS to work, lol.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 5, 2012)

Your stuff has been working so far. I do realize that the pans do require a little more attention than the cubes, but hey, it's time to level up. What are inside of your pan, pans?


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 5, 2012)

> *pan cambo mycelium is*


Cambo's and Cyan's are the fastest myc growth i have ever seen. they blew me away. total colonization of 1L WBS/rye in 15-18 days for the cambo's and 18-20 for the CY's.

they fruit fast to, and the flushes are usually a BEAST so im thinking your friends will be happy 

P.S: What did you case with? a thin layer or a thick layer?


----------



## sonar (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought this tub was done, but starting pinning again over the weekend. Figured I'd keep it around and see how it turns out.


----------



## canndo (Apr 11, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Cambo's and Cyan's are the fastest myc growth i have ever seen. they blew me away. total colonization of 1L WBS/rye in 15-18 days for the cambo's and 18-20 for the CY's.
> 
> they fruit fast to, and the flushes are usually a BEAST so im thinking your friends will be happy
> 
> P.S: What did you case with? a thin layer or a thick layer?


Wait a minute - your cubs take more than 18 days? Usually they take about 5 to colonize.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 11, 2012)

canndo said:


> Wait a minute - your cubs take more than 18 days? Usually they take about 5 to colonize.


If your doing G2G transfers yes, but if your sporating new spores it takes 3-5 days for the spores to latch and start to multiply, then another 12-15 days to colonize the jars.

doing G2G transfers are using allready established mycelium (isialy 1/4 colonized grains, 3/4 uncolonized) so the Myc has a LARGE head start. under the right conditions (small jars, proper temps, CO2 levels around 12,000 PPM) the jars will colonize in as little as 3 days.....

P.S: we arn't talking about cubes anymore.... we are talking about *Panaeolus* (Pan cyans, Pan cambo's, ect) which has a slightly slower metabolism than cubensis...


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2012)

Thing is, second flushes are so much smaller its better to have a next set of jars cued and rolling again.


----------



## canndo (Apr 11, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> If your doing G2G transfers yes, but if your sporating new spores it takes 3-5 days for the spores to latch and start to multiply, then another 12-15 days to colonize the jars.
> 
> doing G2G transfers are using allready established mycelium (isialy 1/4 colonized grains, 3/4 uncolonized) so the Myc has a LARGE head start. under the right conditions (small jars, proper temps, CO2 levels around 12,000 PPM) the jars will colonize in as little as 3 days.....
> 
> P.S: we arn't talking about cubes anymore.... we are talking about *Panaeolus* (Pan cyans, Pan cambo's, ect) which has a slightly slower metabolism than cubensis...


I'm not talking about grain to grain, either liquid culture or straight multi-spore. Of course the multi-spore takes a few days to start germinating but I have found that rye will colonize pretty much any amount in less than a week from the apearance of mycelium - at 80 degrees. You might consider enriching your medium with a little malt extract or some straw steap.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 11, 2012)

> in less than a week from the apearance of mycelium - at 80 degrees


well considering thats the MAIN factor, and you have to factor in that 90% of people dont use incubators to keep a perfect 80 F (26 C), its cheaper, and easier to simply let them sit around 22-24 C (70-75 F). using an incubator to ensure temperature increases mycelium metabolism (to as much as double...), the faster the myc metabolizes its surrounding environment the faster it "grows"

When you factor metabolism in 12-15 days for colonization isn't that big of a jump, considering my myc is growing at around 22 C (72~F).

P.S not trying to be an asshole. just telling it the way it the way i have experianced it.... over the last 2 years.....


----------



## canndo (Apr 11, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> well considering thats the MAIN factor, and you have to factor in that 90% of people dont use incubators to keep a perfect 80 F (26 C), its cheaper, and easier to simply let them sit around 22-24 C (70-75 F). using an incubator to ensure temperature increases mycelium metabolism (to as much as double...), the faster the myc metabolizes its surrounding environment the faster it "grows"
> 
> When you factor metabolism in 12-15 days for colonization isn't that big of a jump, considering my myc is growing at around 22 C (72~F).
> 
> P.S not trying to be an asshole. just telling it the way it the way i have experianced it.... over the last 2 years.....



Here is what I have found - if your grain is at optimal moisture, that means that they are as wet as they can be while still being relatively dry on the outside, and they have a balanced PH, and they are shaken at reasonable intervals - they can and will colonize at very high speed, beyond that, the mulitplicative effect means that there is little difference between colonizing a quart or a gallon, 3 oz or 3 lbs. Corn steep, straw steep or (the most dangerous) - malt extract seems to increase the speed of colonization as well. Of course liquid culture in any amount makes everything quicker but even blenderized petri dishes of sliced mycelium will recover in only a day or two. And yes an incubation system is nice but it isn't expensive to build. I am always shocked that people are willing to accept such long colonization time frames. A part of the necessity for speed in some processes is the absence of air - if one works in sealed systems, one has only a limited amount of time to get full colonization before the air in the jar fails.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2012)

Large tubs takes time man. Unless you start with way too much spawn.


----------



## canndo (Apr 12, 2012)

ANC said:


> Large tubs takes time man. Unless you start with way too much spawn.


Hang on ANC, we aren't talking about bulk substrate. That will take some time - but I don't believe you can actually have too much spawn - that is unless you are using SO much that you have more spawn than substrate. I've seen a 30 gallon bag of straw colonize in 10 days and have heard that if you use shredded pf cakes you can colonize horse manure mixures in 3 - and I believe it. They say that you can take your cake to a cheese grater and reduce it to tiny particles almost like dust - sounds like quite a spawning technique.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 12, 2012)

I crushed mine to crumbs. Itty bitty little crumbs.


----------



## Corbat420 (Apr 12, 2012)

> *but I don't believe you can actually have too much spawn....**I've seen a 30 gallon bag of straw colonize in 10 days and have heard that if you use shredded pf cakes you can colonize horse manure mixures in 3 - and I believe it.*


yea, im under the exact same opinion.... its impossible to have to much spawn. if someone realy wanted to they could just spawn WBS into a mono and fruit it, it would be a waste but it would still do the job.

As for the PF cakes, a friend of mine slices them like cheese and puts them in a manure log. i have seen the logs fully colonize in 4-5 days.... im going to ask him if he has ever shredded them and tried it


----------



## sonar (Apr 21, 2012)

Been very busy the past few weeks and forgot to follow up on the last flush. Came in at about 2oz dry. If my math is correct, I think that takes this tub up to a little over 9oz total. Curious to see how much more I could pull off it but I got rid of it a few days ago to free the tub up for another round.


----------



## missnu (Jul 14, 2012)

So...for real...is growing shrooms like growing pot in the way that it will all make more sense once I start?..Because I really want to try it, but it all seems so complicated.


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 14, 2012)

It is easy missnu.

@sonar,
Why 5 quarts spawn?
I have the same size monotub growing right now except my sub is only like 1-2in thick, 2 quarts spawn.
Will a bigger sub make bigger mushrooms?


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 24, 2012)

Good question. From what I've been reading. I know that they fruit better with a deeper sub. But as far as size of fruits. So far my largest are around 4g dry. And those are big.


----------



## sonar (Jul 24, 2012)

With the tub I use and the amount of substrate and spawn it is usually 3-4". The whole thing really shrinks down a lot even after the first flush. All the monsters I've pulled were from later flushes. These past couple were from the 5th flush if I remember correctly.


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 24, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Good question. From what I've been reading. I know that they fruit better with a deeper sub. But as far as size of fruits. So far my largest are around 4g dry. And those are big.


I just pulled a huge 50g(wet)+ fruit off of a coir tray.
This tray is only an inch big, my coir monotub is only and inch thick too and it puts out pretty big fruits, a lot of them too.


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, I see what I can do better next time. I need to add more spawn to my coir and make it deeper. Being new at this I prefer the coir monotub over the PF-Tek cakes. The cakes are said to be better for newbies, but I think that monotubs are easier, JMO.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 25, 2012)

MsBBB said:


> Okay, I see what I can do better next time. I need to add more spawn to my coir and make it deeper. Being new at this I prefer the coir monotub over the PF-Tek cakes. The cakes are said to be better for newbies, but I think that monotubs are easier, JMO.


I like monotubs. Easy and can be made to be more reliable with practice. You may find the user Batcave style to be interesting since he fruits his monos like large cakes. He uses the same ingredients, but just fruits them outside of the pan/tray. Why not change it up once in a while?


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm fairly new at this so I'm looking and learning, I may not use the correct terms, but feel free to correct my mistakes. I'm not into really big things, but it would be nice to grow some big mushrooms like some have posted. So far mine have been on the smaller side, but still potent.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 25, 2012)

MsBBB said:


> I'm fairly new at this so I'm looking and learning, I may not use the correct terms, but feel free to correct my mistakes. I'm not into really big things, but it would be nice to grow some big mushrooms like some have posted. So far mine have been on the smaller side, but still potent.


I understand. I only use a closets worth of space for the shrooms. And it really doesn't matter how large they are when it comes to this hobby. As long as they get you gooooiiiiiinnnnnngggg!


----------



## sonar (Jul 25, 2012)

As a consumer, I find most people prefer them small to medium size. As a grower, I like to see how big I can get them. Must be due to their phallic nature. 

In the end, I don't think it matters much.


----------



## sonar (Sep 21, 2012)

Like usual, 5 quarts popcorn spawn to 1 brick coco coir and 1 quart verm un-cased. Thought I would take a break from Ecuador and go back to the Golden Teacher. If all continues to go well, this tub is going to be a beauty in a few days.


----------



## canndo (Sep 22, 2012)

sonar said:


> Like usual, 5 quarts popcorn spawn to 1 brick coco coir and 1 quart verm un-cased. Thought I would take a break from Ecuador and go back to the Golden Teacher. If all continues to go well, this tub is going to be a beauty in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 2344378View attachment 2344383View attachment 2344380



Congrats - you shoud be proud, that is a damn nice pinset - but dude, what about those places where they didn't set?


----------



## BatCave (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats going to be a good flah man. Congrats!

I have some Burma and Chitwan in the mini-greenhouse now, may soon do another Penis Envy run


----------



## sonar (Sep 25, 2012)

Few days later.


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

thats beautiful man!!


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 29, 2012)

sonar said:


> Few days later.
> 
> View attachment 2348921



Great job. You bastard!


----------



## sonar (Oct 1, 2012)

about 5 1/2 oz dry from that flush.

Think I am going to go back to Ecuador though. The Golden Teacher is nice, but takes large chunks of substrate along with it when harvesting. Ecuador is very easy to remove without damaging the substrate. I also have some jars of a strain called R44 that I want to try out.


----------



## emepher (Nov 27, 2012)

Any new "pin porn" to post, sonar?

How do your GT yields compare to Ecuador or other strains, all other things being equal? Any obvious difference in potency? Just wondering, because I have found GT to colonize very fast using LME-based LC and WBS, which I like. I only have experience with about a half dozen strains, Ecuador not being one of them, and have only a few monotub grows under my belt. Probably gonna try your way next, with just one quart of verm and five quarts spawn.


----------



## sonar (Nov 28, 2012)

emepher said:


> Any new "pin porn" to post, sonar?
> 
> How do your GT yields compare to Ecuador or other strains, all other things being equal? Any obvious difference in potency? Just wondering, because I have found GT to colonize very fast using LME-based LC and WBS, which I like. I only have experience with about a half dozen strains, Ecuador not being one of them, and have only a few monotub grows under my belt. Probably gonna try your way next, with just one quart of verm and five quarts spawn.


Glad you asked. Nope nothing yet. Maybe here shortly. Been pretty busy with work and planning on moving soon so having had much time to devote to my "hobby." The GT tubs had a much nicer pinset and pinned much quicker with smaller fruit. The problem is that the couple GT tubs I did I pretty much had to toss after the first flush because it damaged the substrate that badly. Ecuador seems to take a bit longer but throws off some massive fruit over 2-3 flushes and doesn't cluster as densely, so they are easier to remove. I'd say potency is about the same, although potency is very subjective to me and hard to measure. In my experience and from what my friends have told me, it seems like all cubes are pretty similar.


----------



## sonar (Nov 28, 2012)

Just initiated fruiting on this tub today. 12 days since spawning to coir with 5 quarts rye.


----------



## emepher (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, Sonar! Yeah, I keep reading that cubes are cubes are cubes, for the most part, and that repeatable methods and clean techniques are more important than anything. Glad to see you posting some details about what works for you, so we can all hopefully duplicate your success, to some degree at least. And I may try an Ecuador grow eventually (maybe a try at Pan. Cyan.???), if I start again. It has been a while, since I was running into a variety of problems: contams (at various stages, not catastrophic but hard to track down), the hassle and space requirements, having way too damn many mushrooms around, and not really even being a frequent mushroom eater (I just like to see them grow). But this is one amazingly fascinating hobby.


----------



## PlantMatter (Nov 30, 2012)

Loving the thread Sonar My tub that you were giving me info. on in my thread looks really close to how urs looks above maybe a little less colonized and on day 8 now.


----------



## Killua (Feb 20, 2013)

What size of tub do i use 18 gallon or 30? Thanks.


----------



## sonar (Feb 21, 2013)

18 gallon will do just fine.


----------



## Killua (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you soak your popcorn before simmering and if so for how long?
Did you use 1 qrt of verm because your verm was chunky(not fine or medium)?
Did you dunk in between flushes or just heavy misting?
Thanks.


----------



## LearyRed (May 17, 2013)

Nice tub.

Only a few things I would try to improve. The ratio of spawn to coir to verm is very important. Adding more of one thing or the other doesn't really help, it's all about the ratio you have.

I use 4 litres of coir, 4 litres of verm, and a cup of tea grounds in a very small bin, ends up about 3 inches deep in the end, and I can net that 115g dry off each bin.

Focus on hyphaes pinning strategy, it should get you some extra yield from what you have right away, especially if you change the ratios you could see yourself with 200g from the same monotub, or more.

One thing that improved my yield, and gave me an even pinset was keeping the surface of the substrate as flat as possible, and keeping a very small amount of the coir/verm mix to pour on top at the end. Not very thick, literally a 1/4 inch tops. It just helps to guide the mycelium upwards, and you'll see it reaching out with fingers that quickly turn into knots.


----------



## killer clown 747 (Sep 19, 2014)

dude this is great so if i have two rye grain spawn bags weighing 3 ponds each an a brick of coir weighing 350 grams what size bin should i use please help


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 27, 2015)

Popcorn!

and coco.

and verm.


----------

